# Junior Handling?



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I could be wrong about this, but most puppies are sold on CKC "Limited Registration" which I think would have to be changed over to "Full Registration" before he is allowed to partcipate in a Conformation Show. (Limited does still allow you to enter him in Rally-O, Agility, etc. etc. though) If that's the case then you would definitely have to speak with your breeder first to see if there's a way to change over the paperwork.

I would definitely speak with your breeder if you are interested in getting involved, and I'm sure that she would be willing to help you out!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

If you're over 18, you won't be able to show him in juniors. 

Ask the breeder, if you are under 18 s/he should be okay with you showing in juniors. Altered dogs can be shown in juniors.

*errr... maybe CKC juniors uses different ages... AKC it's 18 (...in cats it's 17, cows 21.... it gets confusing!)


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Ohhhh ****, i thought Jr meant the dog is a jr hahaha. Im almost 19 so i guess that wouldent work for me anyway! I thought it would just be a neat experience for Joey and I seeing that both his parents are lil champs, maybe Joey would have been able to get something! Thank you for your replies


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

How cool! I think you should go for it. If your breeder is also involved in conformation, she will be a great asset to you. She can introduce you to the wide world of competitive dog sports and be a mentor to you. I wish I had known more about Junior Handling when I was a teen... I would have LOVED it. I'm getting started a little later, but we're going to give the ring a shot with Gibbs.

I guess you'll want to ask your breeder if it is OK. Will she take you under her wing and show you some tricks? Will she put you into contact with the local junior handler's club? Does she think Joey is correct in structure to win? (If you're over 18 and not considered a junior handler!)

ETA: I see you said that you're 19. It still isn't too late! I'm almost 27 and will be starting as a beginner owner-handler. If Joey was sold as a companion pet, he might not have the correct structure for the ring. He just might though, because sometimes there just aren't enough show homes to go around, or the puppy develops better than the breeder could imagine. I still think you should do it!!!!!


----------



## StickyToedGeckos (Dec 16, 2007)

You can always look for a Sanction Match in your area... good practice for him and you.. But the minimum age is 6 months (Jr Puppy), and yes, he will need to stay intact if you want to show him.. and thats where your breeder could have an issue.. Most puppies are sold on non-breeding contracts.. which essenitally states he needs to be neutered. Some breeders wont let you neuter until a certain age, and others will say whenever you want.

As for the actual showing, you you dont need your breeders permission so to speak, it just comes down to the "intact" portion where most breeders have a say. Most breeders will encourage it as its a good thing for their kennel. As the already mentioned the breeder will also have insight on his structure, but, that being said, every judge is different and likes different things, which is why some dogs do really well under one judge, and then do nothing under another.

Just my input (been showing and trialing for 4 years)


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

So i cant enter as JR Handler becuase im not in the proper age group, but perhaps asking my breeder i could do like normal handling? I mean Joey is my first dog, so if i cant do it with him i wont be heart broken because i deffinatly would like to get into showing when i am older, and then when i go to get the dog i WILL be showing, that will be somthing i will discuss with the breeeder asap. It would be super cool if i could do it with Joey though... So wait, Should i ask my breeder if it would be a good idea? And if so, what questions would i ask? I sent in my application to join the golden retriever club of canada last week..


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Share that great enthusiasm and talk with your breeder! Any breeder worth their salt would be happy to do everything possible to encourage newcomers to the sport! Talk with your breeder about your excitement to get into confirmation showing (or obedience or rally or whatever) and ask them where to go from here - they will be able to guide you as to whether you should start with Joey or a more experienced dog, what shows would be good to go to. You can offer to be an "assistant" to your breeder so you can "job shadow" so to speak. It may mean pottying dogs, lugging in crates, helping bath and groom and having dogs ready at ringside more than being able to float around the ring but it will give you a good look at everything that is involved.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

damita said:


> Share that great enthusiasm and talk with your breeder! Any breeder worth their salt would be happy to do everything possible to encourage newcomers to the sport! Talk with your breeder about your excitement to get into confirmation showing (or obedience or rally or whatever) and ask them where to go from here - they will be able to guide you as to whether you should start with Joey or a more experienced dog, what shows would be good to go to. You can offer to be an "assistant" to your breeder so you can "job shadow" so to speak. It may mean pottying dogs, lugging in crates, helping bath and groom and having dogs ready at ringside more than being able to float around the ring but it will give you a good look at everything that is involved.


Thank you for the great kick start! I just emailed my breeder  I hope things go toward the direction of showing. Even when i was little i remember pretending to be showing my friends english setter at her house, showing her 'how its done becuase im the master' hahaaaha. Thank you Damita  and everyone else!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck! I wanted to add to that you can always take classes even if you don't competitively show so that you can learn and have fun. At our club's matches we offer adult showmanship (where the handler is judged, not the dog) so that is a way to be involved without the formality or the need to keep him intact.

I kinda wish some days that they did offer adult showmanship at the shows as a regular class--might be a great way to learn for novices and perfect handling skills and be rewarded for it even if they don't have the best dog.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Well great news I contacted my breeder and she was all for the idea She offered to go up and meet up with her for some tips, help and she'll give him a 'show groom' She also directed me to someone in my town who does conformation classes, and hers start sometime in the fall, so Joey and I will be signing up for those! Its all very exciting because if everything goes well and the trainer and breeder thinks he looks good, there is a local show a few days after my birthday in November which would be our first! I am very excited with all of this


----------



## StickyToedGeckos (Dec 16, 2007)

Too bad we arent closer! Luna will be 6 months on Nov 31st... but were Kitchener, so not near you.. would be fun to "compete" lol (yes, I am aware males & females aren't shown together )


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Jamm said:


> Well great news I contacted my breeder and she was all for the idea She offered to go up and meet up with her for some tips, help and she'll give him a 'show groom' She also directed me to someone in my town who does conformation classes, and hers start sometime in the fall, so Joey and I will be signing up for those! Its all very exciting because if everything goes well and the trainer and breeder thinks he looks good, there is a local show a few days after my birthday in November which would be our first! I am very excited with all of this


That's great your breeder is on board! Good luck, there are a lot of people on here who can help and answer questions!

Forgot to mention, I noticed Joey is wearing a collar. It'll ruin the hair around his neck if he wears it all the time, so if you're going got be showing him you'll need to take the collar off! It's kind of a pain but you'll get used to it. We use slip leads for walks and stuff. I like this one the best: http://www.3cdog.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=92&products_id=1351


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds great! I'd also suggest getting into some kind of training classes. There's so many areas that you can compete in with your dog - obedience, rally, agility, tracking, freestyle, field work... You never know what you and your dog will enjoy the most!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm currently reading the book 'Show Me' and it has been really helpful, I would recommend it. It really teaches you things from a beginners standpoint. For some things, it really overly explains things and for others it is in depth to the right extent.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone!
Goldenjackpuppy, i too realized yesturday about Joey's collar so i went out today and bought him one of those slip over ones, so far its been good! I just hope i didnt wait too late to take it off and its already ruined D: 

The conformation classes dont start until october, but the teacher of those guided be to a book... dont know the name or title, its in my email ahah but i will be picking it up tommorow and he also gave a step by step to train the 'look' of a stack. Sooo Tommorow Joey and I will be practising that! I would love if this all went amazingly, but if it doesnt i wont be to upset about it becuase he is my first dog, first breeder, first time training, first everything! So i know there will be more 'show' dogs in my future


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

StickyToedGeckos said:


> Too bad we arent closer! Luna will be 6 months on Nov 31st... but were Kitchener, so not near you.. would be fun to "compete" lol (yes, I am aware males & females aren't shown together )


They compete together for the the "Best Puppy in Breed"


----------



## StickyToedGeckos (Dec 16, 2007)

Gwen said:


> They compete together for the the "Best Puppy in Breed"


Yeppers.. they could


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

BTW, welcome to the show world! Connie will be a great mentor for you - I know she was/is with me!!!!!! 



Jamm said:


> Thank you everyone!
> Goldenjackpuppy, i too realized yesturday about Joey's collar so i went out today and bought him one of those slip over ones, so far its been good! I just hope i didnt wait too late to take it off and its already ruined D:
> 
> The conformation classes dont start until october, but the teacher of those guided be to a book... dont know the name or title, its in my email ahah but i will be picking it up tommorow and he also gave a step by step to train the 'look' of a stack. Sooo Tommorow Joey and I will be practising that! I would love if this all went amazingly, but if it doesnt i wont be to upset about it becuase he is my first dog, first breeder, first time training, first everything! So i know there will be more 'show' dogs in my future


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you!! I just wish i had the same support from my family -_-. There all "you wont get very far" and "but why must you push everything?" oh boy. Oh well im gunna try wether they like it or not!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

esSJay said:


> I could be wrong about this, but most puppies are sold on CKC "Limited Registration" which I think would have to be changed over to "Full Registration" before he is allowed to partcipate in a Conformation Show. (Limited does still allow you to enter him in Rally-O, Agility, etc. etc. though) If that's the case then you would definitely have to speak with your breeder first to see if there's a way to change over the paperwork.
> 
> I would definitely speak with your breeder if you are interested in getting involved, and I'm sure that she would be willing to help you out!


I was a JH'er about 10 yrs ago, so things may have changed, but at that time the dog didn't have to be 'entered' in the conformation section of the show, he could also be entered as 'Exhibition Only', meaning he was okay to be on the show grounds, and was featured in the catalogue, but was not entered in the conformation section of the show. Of course, since we were going anyways we entered in in conformation as well for the added experience. Anyways, I'd go for it! JH was a lot of fun, and a great way to learn.

Also, I was a member of a 4-H dog club, where we were taught and competed in judging, showmanship (it's like JH), obedience, and animal husbandry. We also got to learn and compete in things like speeches, educational displays, demonstraitions... it was a great experience. There are even oppourtunities to travel to various 4-H functions/judging seminars/camps/etc, and your available to apply for 4-H scholorships towards your university education. It's definitely worth doing, I have a lot of fond 4-H memories and it made me a much better competitor in CKC juniors. Anyways, have fun!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry, just read further and saw that you're not of age to be a junior. But, you can be in 4-H until your 21 now.... lol, just a thought....


----------

